# B***



## olives

I watched a movie and they said that "bite" means "hammer" in polish. Is that true?

("bite" in french)


----------



## Whodunit

Did you _hear _it or _saw _it written somewhere? How is the "a" pronounced? Polish equivalents I've found are _członek, kutas, chuj, laska, dru_t. But I'm not at all familiar with these words, so natives should prove them.


----------



## jazyk

I don't know if you misheard it, but there's bicz (whip) and bić (to beat), the closest I can think of.


----------



## olives

It's the same pronunciation as "bite" in french if you know french.

I heard it.

Apparently it was just bullshit, thanks.


----------



## Anatoli

młot [mwot] (Polish) - hammer 
bite [bi:t] (French) - fuck (!)


----------



## janek

Hmm... the only analogy I can think of is:
bić ~ to hammer [someone] 

But these words are not equivalents. *Bić* is a neutral, standard word (to beat). If I were to translate *to hammer, *I would go for a more colloquial verb: _tłuc,_ _naparzać, nasuwać, nawalać, napierniczać_.


----------



## cvoptima

In French, bite is prononced like "bit" in English. Maybe that's a bit more clear.


----------



## Whodunit

Anatoli said:


> młot [mwot] (Polish) - hammer
> bite [bi:t] (French) - fuck (!)


 
Are you sure "bite" means  "fuck?" I'd understand it as a slang word for penis.


----------



## Anatoli

Whodunit said:


> Are you sure "bite" means  "fuck?" I'd understand it as a slang word for penis.


No, not quite. It is probably used in the same context as f**k! (interjection). I got it from an online dictionary, don't guarantee the accuracy.


----------



## Jowi

I never heard "bite" in the context of f**uck. It's a french word for penis, used in slang (there are also other uses of this word, not vulgar). Cannot think about a polish word with exactly the same prononciation as french "bite" if it's not an informatic term - "byte" (octet). I'm sure the polish word in the film you heard was a bit  different.


----------



## fragile1

Maybe the word we are looking for is 'byt' - being?


----------



## Jowi

No, because the french prononciation if it is [bi:t], in polish it sounds like informatic byte. I'm sure it's something that was 'missheared'.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

French _bite_ is not pronounced like _byte_ (with the Polish phonetic spelling _bajt_). If you're thinking of a computer science term, it would be rather _bit_ (8 bits make one byte or octet).


----------



## phosphoros

olives said:


> It's the same pronunciation as "bite" in french if you know french.
> 
> I heard it.
> 
> Apparently it was just bullshit, thanks.



I think it is quite popular in Polish to make fun of the German word for "please" (ger. bitte). It sounds different than Polish "bite", but it turned out to be similar enough. Maybe French "bite" is also similar enough. Unfortunately I can't tell you this without hearing it.
In Polish "bite" is form of the verb "bić" (eng. to beat, to hit, to hammer and probably few other English verbs).
For example:
bite kotlety - the beaten chops
bite gwoździe - the hammered nails

Maybe there is a little bit of truth in this. 
What was the title of this movie?


----------

